# مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد



## bishawy_86 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد

1-شريط الرب لى راعى​









01_الرب لي راع
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924090/7a6da094/01___.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5

02_يا سائح للقاء يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924168/f2ec5e5e/02____.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5

03_امين تيناهتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924268/f0aae007/03__.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5

04_امسك يدي
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924304/ae84619d/04__.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5

05_زى العصفور
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924455/a1bbb3cb/05__.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5

06_خبرني يا يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924936/6630d6a4/06___.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5

07_لو لم يحبني
http://www.4shared.com/file/31925204/17fa6ccf/07___.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5

08أن أنسي من أمي الحنون
http://www.4shared.com/file/31925426/cf4f13d3/08____.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5






الالبوم كله مضغوط في ملف واحد​




http://rapidshare.com/files/76355619/__1573___1576___1585___1575___1607___1610___1605____1593___1610___1575___1583____1575___1604___1585_.html​​


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

2- شريط كنيستي










الأجراس رنت
http://www.4shared.com/file/31921920/a196b2e2/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=939535b9

سامحنى يا سيدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/31922168/d7870182/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=939535b9

كنيستي أرجو لكي
http://www.4shared.com/file/31922346/18d9a69/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=939535b9

كنيستي القبطية
http://www.4shared.com/file/31922752/18f2c7ed/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=939535b9

كنيستي القبطية نشرت
http://www.4shared.com/file/31922752/18f2c7ed/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=939535b9

كيف ينسانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/31923146/bab52962/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=939535b9

مرة تهت بعيدا
http://www.4shared.com/file/31923455/3c6c8b72/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=939535b9

يا حسنها مدينة
http://www.4shared.com/file/31923777/e2123685/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=939535b9






الالبوم كله مضغوط في ملف واحد





http://rapidshare.com/files/7635585...610___1575___1583____1603___1606___1610_.html​


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

3- شريط من كل الامم










أدعو الإله
http://www.4shared.com/file/31919991/b7710980/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c00a01a6

افرحى يا نفسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/31920227/8b1bafc5/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c00a01a6

حيث قادنى أسير
http://www.4shared.com/file/31920545/36007fea/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c00a01a6

ربى أجذبنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/31920352/b5f2a7ba/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c00a01a6

لما أكون تعبان
http://www.4shared.com/file/31921006/75124eda/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c00a01a6

من الأعماق ياربي
http://www.4shared.com/file/31920683/71902b8a/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c00a01a6

من كل الامم
http://www.4shared.com/file/31920803/b3d78c88/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c00a01a6

نرى عجبا
http://www.4shared.com/file/31921054/e66bdbb3/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c00a01a6







الالبوم كله مضغوط في ملف واحد





http://rapidshare.com/files/76355619/__1573___1576___1585___1575___1607___1610___1605____1593___1610___1575___1583____1575___1604___1585_.html​


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

4- ماأحلاك يامريم










A00_مقدمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/31985370/14a44c87/A00_.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

A01_ماأحلاك يامريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/31985440/3ac609c1/A01__.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

A02_أنت الشفيع الأكرم
http://www.4shared.com/file/31985503/c661f748/A02___.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

A03_لحن التمجيد راشي
http://www.4shared.com/file/31985561/7e3531e2/A03___.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

A04_ياسلام ع العذرا
http://www.4shared.com/file/31985667/95102a8e/A04___.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

A05_حبك يامريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/31985784/93583c8d/A05__.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

B01_ظهرت أم النور
http://www.4shared.com/file/31985873/81f8f2dc/B01___.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

B02_يامن عطيتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/31985963/9921a9aa/B02__.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

B03_لحن شيري
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986134/6694361a/B03__.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3

B04_العذراء م ر ي م
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986266/f7ab1d2a/B04_____.html?dirPwdVerified=fd0e44d3






الالبوم كله مضغوط في ملف واحد






http://rapidshare.com/files/76365077/__1571___1606___1591___1608___1606____1573___1576___1585___1575___1607___1610___1605____1605___1575_.htm​


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

5- شريط مجد مريم










A00_مقدمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986323/e26f4696/A00_.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

A01_مجد مريم يتعظم
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986416/bc67f75f/A01___.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

A02_في كنيستك بالزيتون
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986554/37c73940/A02___.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

A03_يامريم البكرفقتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986743/b33c49cc/A03__.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

A04_لحن أريبرسفيفين
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986824/705e3cd4/A04__.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

B01_ياأم النور
http://www.4shared.com/file/31987268/a8af5748/B01__.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

B02_زي النار ماهي في العليقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/31987515/9c10abb7/B02_____.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

B03_ذكصولوجية عشية للعذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/31987618/e0e76953/B03___.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

B04_يامريم ياأمنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/31987758/8549c660/B04__.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec

أمين أمين تيناهتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/31988819/c51d6499/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec






الالبوم كله مضغوط في ملف واحد






http://rapidshare.com/files/76366083/__1571___1606___1591___1608___1606____1573___1576___1585___1575___1607___1610___1605____1605___1580_.html​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

الللللللللللللللللللللللله اية المجموعة الرووووووووووووعة دى

بجد ميرسى ليك جدآ جدآ

ربنا يعوضك يا رب​


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

ميرسى يافراشة مسيحية على مرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

مجموعة شرايط جميلة ومجهود اجمل
ولقيت الحان كتيير فى الشرايط دى كنت بدور عليها
ميرسى يا bishawy ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## bishawy_86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*



ginajoojoo قال:


> مجموعة شرايط جميلة ومجهود اجمل
> ولقيت الحان كتيير فى الشرايط دى كنت بدور عليها
> ميرسى يا bishawy ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك​



الف شكر ياginajoojoo على ردك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## rammrommm (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

*الله ينور عليك بجد يا جميل 
بس كان فى البوم انا محتاجه اسمه (هللى وافرحى يا كنيستنا)
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك على الالبومات الهايلة دى

مستنيين منك المزيد ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## سميرفكرى (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

الترانيم الجميله مش قادرين نشبع منها ربنا يبارك تعبكم ومحبتكم وتسمعونا الاصوات التى تدخل قلوبنا


----------



## سميرفكرى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

هذه المجموعه رائعه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يباركم جميعا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## avatakla (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

shokren leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## aloll14a (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

شكرا  على  تعبك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

*ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك ويبارك حياتك شكرا على الشريط الجميله ده *​


----------



## emelio (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

*الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## سميرفكرى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## محب العذراء (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

شكرا على محبتك وتعبك


----------



## جرجس صدقى شكرى (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

لم نرى شرائط جديدة للمعلم ابراهيم عياد سوى ثلاثة شرائط فقط اين باقى الموسوعة  ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سميرفكرى (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط إبراهيم عياد وانطوان ابراهيم عياد*

كل عام والمنتدى وجميع الاعضاء والمشاركين بالف خير بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد


----------



## hero93 (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شرائط جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## san_pola (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع وربنا يعوضكم كل خير


----------



## sad man (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد مجموعه تحفه من الترانيم وبحبها اوي ثانكس كتييييييييييييير


----------



## ehab_b51 (26 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم اريد شريط المعلم ابراهيم عياد بالاشتراك مع ابنه الشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد اطاى بارثينوس (هذه العذراء)


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## minamarkous (10 أغسطس 2010)

انا بحب شرايط انطون جدا بتاعت العدراء


----------



## taten (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ممكن*

*ممكن وسط البحر الهايج بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد
و لو ممكن حد يكون مسجل التراتيل اللى كان بيقولها قبل بدء عظة قداسة البابا يوم الاربعاء يحطها لنا*


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2012)

* شكرا جدا
راائع جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك
*​


----------

